# effective range of a 44. mag



## bamaboy812003

Im wanting to get into hunting whitetail with a pistol and i was thinking a 44. would be a good start. But was just wanting to know what to effective range on a 44. was. thanks for the info everybody.


----------



## HandgunHTR

I used the .44 mag for about 10 years before getting into Contenders.  During that time I killed deer at ranges from 5 to 73 yards.

Looking at the numbers I would say that around 100 yards is about the maximum "effective" range for a hot 44 mag fired from a 6" barreled gun.  If you have a 12-14" barrel and can squeeze more velocity you could probably push it to 150 yards.


----------



## bamaboy812003

if you dont mind me askin what is the going rate on a contender and the contender is a TC product right.


----------



## frankwright

Probably about 100-125 yards depending, but the most important thing is at what yardage can you keep 100% of your shots in the kill area under hunting conditions. 
The places I have hunted in Georgia with a handgun my kills have probably been between 15 and 50 yards.
You can sometimes find a good used Contender Package with scope and all in the $250-400 range.
Brand new a frame runs about $325 and barrels around $225.


----------



## polaris30144

The effective range is whatever range you can hit an animals vital area with every shot.


----------



## ejs1980

How far can you hit the vitals with every shot? If you go with a contender you might consider other calibers. I feel there's no need for a 14 inch barreled 44 in a contender. If you are going that long you should consider one of the rifle rounds chambered in it. If I buy another 44 it will likely be a 10 inch barrel.


----------



## redneckcamo

bamaboy812003 said:


> if you dont mind me askin what is the going rate on a contender and the contender is a TC product right.



Ive seen several in pawn shops here lately with scopes for under 500$ ..... 

will probaly have me one setup for next year in a 30-30 or a 35 !!


----------



## seaweaver

My Pal has one in 3030 that was used by some great handgunner to set a few records. His best is 110y.


----------



## Apex Predator

My longest .44 kill was with a Marlin 1894P at 188 yards.  I wouldn't recommend it though.  I really don't know what I was thinking.  The bullet drop is like 16".  I consider the effective range for me to be 125 yards with rifle, and 50 yards with my handgun.  I stink with the handgun!  Give me a combat pistol, and things change.


----------



## Buckhead

I would think 150 yards would be realistic if you were using a Contender or a carbine with the Hornady Leverevolution stuff.  Looking at the ballistic charts, that ammo seems to give you about 25 more yards than your typical 240 grain JHP.  (based on energy)    

In a revolver, different story.  You can't get near the same velocity.  I would say 75 yds would be pushing it.


----------



## gahunter70

I had a ruger super blackhawk 10.5' barrel but was not very accurate with it and never shot at an animal with it.I sold it and bought the S&W 629 classic 6.5" barrel and man what a difference.I was much more accurate with it.At 100yds I could hit a milk jug every shot and could bounce it around pretty well free handed.I sited it in at 50yds.Ended up killing several deer with it 2 at 96 and 98 paces with iron sites free handed.I am not a great shot but not bad either.I loved that gun until someone wanted it more than me.Shot 180gr hornady XTP's out of it.So I would say 100yds is safe if you can shoot it.


----------



## mountainman 187

I wonder how a BFR .444 marlin would measure up in ballistics for a hunters pistol? The Hornady ammo does well in rifles!


----------



## Match10

I am accurate into a 9 inch paper plate at 130 yards with my SBH 10 1/2" - 2 X Leupold. (Good enough for deer) I hunt with either handloads of a similar bullet or with Black Talon 250 grain.


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

shot a few at 100 with great results.  Hornady XTP 300 grain has a exit wound you can put your fist through!


----------



## smessler34

assuming your only talking about handguns. a 100 to 125 sounds a bit long, yea mabey puttin one in there now and again possibly, but if your being realistic, shooting of shooting sticks or againts a pine tree 75 yards would be a good cut off. now this does'nt include those guys that can shoot a single action like them tv hot shots cuz there out there, ive seen em at the range puttin all six in the black at a 100 and get iritated when theres one touching the white.


----------



## Cottontail

Depends on the shooter .


----------

